# DTS 5.1 Music Sources / Genres



## Bluenote (Aug 29, 2008)

Hey Folks, I did a little searching but didn't come up with much. Wanted to know if there are sources for 5.1 DTS across popular genres. Haven't seen much outside of classical & folk etc... I'm looking for Jazz, RnB, Electronica, HipHop, Pop etc...


----------



## kustomkaraudio (Jun 20, 2009)

Concert videos are a decent source, even Best Buy still has a little section ( although a lot are moving to Blu-Ray ), also don't shy away from buying used DVD Audio discs. They all a have a Dolby Digital cut on the disc, and the down-mix from DVD Audio to Dolby Digital is automatic. 

Hopefully we get a Blu-Ray head unit soon !


----------



## Bluenote (Aug 29, 2008)

Thanks Scott!


----------



## Bluenote (Aug 29, 2008)

Whoa! These DTS formats are expensive! Lol


----------



## camfreem7 (Nov 18, 2014)

5.1 discs are amazing, but expensive and hard to find. If you are willing to go through the lengthy and difficult process of figuring out how to download large .ISO files and burn DVD-A discs then you can go to creamusic.net. I did it for awhile but it was torturous figuring all that out, unless you got the money to buy the programs to do it because half the problem is finding free software that does what you need to do.


----------



## Bluenote (Aug 29, 2008)

Thanks Cam! This is what I am running into...Lack of selection. Basically I was determining if going with the H800 Dsp would be worth it; and I was trying to find out any limitations I would have in terms of finding a good selection of 5.1 formats for Music on the H800. The MS8 would up mix all music into surround and i still like that effect although some don't care for that effect on stereo recordings...I think its great in a Car. I think I'll have to stick with the MS8 for no other reason than to have the ability to play a wide selection of music.


----------



## Kriszilla (Jul 1, 2013)

Sub'd because this is exactly the route I'm planning with my H800 and I want to know what's available besides feeding the H800's optical input DTS with a PC.


----------



## kustomkaraudio (Jun 20, 2009)

Kriszilla said:


> Sub'd because this is exactly the route I'm planning with my H800 and I want to know what's available besides feeding the H800's optical input DTS with a PC.


All the new Alpine AV head units from the 7" up have optical out. When using optical, you would have to use the RUX as your volume control.


----------



## Kriszilla (Jul 1, 2013)

kustomkaraudio said:


> All the new Alpine AV head units from the 7" up have optical out. When using optical, you would have to use the RUX as your volume control.


The catch though is I'm not going to use an Alpine deck. I love their amps & processing, but I never really cared for how they implement their HU's. 

Not necessarily true with Android or PC. Depending on the device / codec, a volume control signal can be sent on the optical chain. I've already tested it with my Nvidia Shield LTE tablet running Lollipop + a Sabre USB->optical DAC and the tablet controls the volume via optical just fine. 

If I have issues when I convert over to an E3io Windows deck, then I'll just use an Arduino to pick up the signals from my steering wheel controls and pass them onto my RUX.


----------

